# Sir Vape: Facebook Giveaway Thread



## Sir Vape (29/9/14)

Hello

Firstly we want to thank all of you that have joined our facebook page.

Now we need to get to *100* guys and then we start giving away stuff  So if you haven't joined our page, please do and if you have, well spread the word okay!!!

https://www.facebook.com/sirvape

We look forward to seeing you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

Only 59 more to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/9/14)

Thanks Mr Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/9/14)

Just 50 more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (30/9/14)

liked


----------



## Philip (30/9/14)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (30/9/14)

Liked


----------



## rvdwesth (30/9/14)

Liked


----------



## Metal Liz (30/9/14)

Already liked


----------



## elvin119 (30/9/14)

liked yesterday already


----------



## jtgrey (30/9/14)

Count me in


----------



## toke (30/9/14)

liked


----------



## Sir Vape (30/9/14)

Craft Vapour Giveaway

Okay so in celebration of our new joint venture we have decided to hold a small competition, we will hold more of them down the line but to start here is a small one. 

So we have 2 bottles of Craft Vapour up for grabs "Just Damn Peachy" and " Melon on the rocks" share this post on your page and make a comment of why you think you deserve to win and also head over to Craft Vapour page and like them as well. We will announce the winner once we hit 100 likes based on who has the best comment. If you live outside of Durban no problem we will fit the bill to get the package to you via courier. 

So don't forget to like our page share our page and like Craft Vapour page and tell us why you think you deserve the juice.

Do it: www.facebook.com/sirvape


----------



## Natheer Mallick (2/10/14)

Liked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Only 9 More LIKES to go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/10/14)

Congrats to Laureen Van Rooyen. You are the winner of 2 bottle's of Craft Vapour. Your comment "Maybe it will give me the motivation to stop smoking!" is what we like to hear and we are here to support you along the way. Congrats again and please email your details through to craig@sirvape.co.za to claim your prize.

A BIG THANK YOU to all those that entered and for all your comments and support. You Rock!!!!

More competitions to follow soon 

Craig and Hugo
Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

